# Printing with OS X



## GanzoLoco (Oct 23, 2000)

I'm using OS X Beta now... I can't get the computer to recognize my printer. Print Center asks me to add a new printer, so I select USB mode, but it doesn't think to do anything. 
Has Apple deactivated USB support? Do I need a brand new driver from Epson? Or else? 
Thanks...
(Configuration: iMac DV SE 400, Epson 740, and MacOS X Beta)


----------



## LunaMorena (Oct 24, 2000)

You may be able to print from classic if you can still select your printer in the classic chooser; if that's the case you can do a print preview in X and then save the result as a PDF file, then open acrobat reader in classic and print from there.  Personally i haven't had any such luck, so I have to reboot to OS 9 in order to print (I also have an Epson 740).  Currently the only way to print from X natively is if the printer company have X drivers made... realistically it's limited at the moment to network printers that use the Laserwriter 8 drivers.


----------



## The German (Oct 25, 2000)

Who can help?
I´m using OS X on a 333 MHz iMac with a old Apple Laser-Writer. It´s connected with Ethernet and LocalTalk-Bridge. The System recognizes the printer but it does not transfer the data to the printer. It´s also not possible to print out from Classic applications.


----------



## LunaMorena (Oct 25, 2000)

> _Originally posted by The German _
> *Who can help?
> I´m using OS X on a 333 MHz iMac with a old Apple Laser-Writer. It´s connected with Ethernet and LocalTalk-Bridge. The System recognizes the printer but it does not transfer the data to the printer. It´s also not possible to print out from Classic applications. *



Which LaserWriter is it?  That will help us figure out if it's one that's even supported.


----------

